# TUG Timeshare marketplace tops $35 Million dollars in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2017)

Broke 35 million this week!

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner, we continue to prove this month in and month out as owners find success selling and renting themselves right here on TUG!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awahile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check it out here:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace

and for those who have been recently, you might notice some new and welcome changes to the marketplace to enhance the ability to search and find both resales and rentals, as well as new formatting changes to ad results to make it easier for potential buyers and renters to navigate the thousands of active ads on TUG!


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 21, 2017)

That's huge! I do like the recent changes to the Marketplace.


----------



## Panina (Nov 22, 2017)

Let us not forget on top of the dollar amounts, many more found new homes for no cost.  For owners wanting to give their timeshare away for free, it's priceless as both parties are happy.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 22, 2017)

indeed, with nearly 6000 completed resale listings!  it should actually eclipse that number within the next few months!

that sure is alot of owners who are thankful they didnt fall victim to resale scammers!


----------

